# .40 vs .45



## Jonathan926 (Oct 7, 2011)

Which do you think is better for a CC? And which pistol do you recommend?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the .45 is obviously .05 BETTER than the .40


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had a bunch of both and I prefer the .45ACP, I don't think it's "better" over all, I just prefer the way they shoot for _me_.

As for what .45s do I recommend for average Joe carry?

Lots.

Commander and CCO sized 1911s frame various makers
HK45C
Sig 220 Carry & Compact
Glock 30 & 36
S&W M&P45
Kahr P45 & PM45

To Be Continued....


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

45 juz i'm a Man.

i just like my 1911 and it's a 45. Thats my opinion and i'm sticking to it


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Does it matter? A 40 you are dead and a 45 you are more dead.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

what if your hit in the arm?


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Sig P220; .45 acp.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

9mm beats em both.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree a 9mm in a +p is all the firepower you will need and a single stack is going to have one more round over a 40 & 45.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The size of the bullet, and even its velocity, is less important than _where the bullet hits_.

Place 'em well, and it really doesn't matter if it's a 9mm, a .38 Special, a .40, or a .45 ACP. Even a "mere" .380 will do the job, if you hit the right place(s).

Therefore, no matter what you choose to carry, if you don't practice, practice, practice to make yourself proficient with it, you will be outgunned and you will lose.
A high-powered miss is not as good as a wimpy hit.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Jonathan926 said:


> Which do you think is better for a CC? And which pistol do you recommend?


Not being a smartaleck, but for concealed carry, the caliber is not as important as proficiency with a given platform. If you're more proficient with a Glock (shudder) .40 cal, then carry it. If you're more proficient with a 1911 (that would be me) in .45 ACP, then carry that. If you're new to concealed carry, shoot as many handguns as you can get yer hands on, find what you like, then get proficient with it. After you 're proficient with it, then carry it.

I've carried a 1911 for so long, and I'm so old, that it would be ill-advised for me to change... so I won't :smt1099


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A .45 is clearly superior when comparing FMJ. The comparison is less clear when it is JHP that you are comparing.

I think both are effective rounds (more effective than a 9mm).

I think it boils down to which gun.


Which gun can you shoot more accurately?
Which gun are you likely to have on your person at any given time?

For me, the 1911 in .45 is the most accurate weapon I've ever shot. But it is not a weapon I like to carry. And the smaller, lighter versions in 1911 seem all to have reliability issues.

I like the Glock 27 for carry. The new Nano (Beretta) in .40 caliber reads like a nice weapon and once it is proved reliable I plan on getting one. The Walther PPS also reads like an ideal carry weapon in .40 caliber. But looking at the Walther-specific website (forums) I see too many complaints about the .40 caliber PPS (fewer problems with the 9mm version).

Which weapon are you likely to carry? And can you shoot it well? (And is it reliable.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Once you get up to at least a 9x19 (9mm Luger), with proper ammo, it's just a matter of shot placement. So, the best SD gun for anyone is simply the one they will practice with the most and feel confident with. I prefer .45, because I like to shoot them, and feel confident with them.


----------



## Jonathan926 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you all. I'm new to shooting and have only shot a 9mm so all the advise is great. Thanks again


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ VAMarine

I agree with you. I like the .45 better for me.

@ Steve M1911A1

I agree with you also .. practice .. be proficient with your chosen gun.

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The size of the bullet, and even its velocity, is less important than _where the bullet hits_.
> 
> Place 'em well, and it really doesn't matter if it's a 9mm, a .38 Special, a .40, or a .45 ACP. Even a "mere" .380 will do the job, if you hit the right place(s).
> 
> ...


i totally agree. nothing more need be said when everything has been said correctly


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

If you have shot 9mm why go for .40 or .45 stick to 9mm.
The most used and popular pistol and sub machine gun round in the world.


----------

